# Our Training Session



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, it’s taken me a week to post this, a week for my frustration to subside somewhat.

I booked Bark Busters to come for some training as we were having some issues with D barking & also stressing H out with her dominance, and also they don’t do very well on the lead – I want our walks to be pleasant, not stress me out!

The trainer called to book in the time, and we spoke for about 20 minutes so I could explain the area’s I wanted to focus the training on. She took all the usual details – age, sex, breed etc.

She walks in last Sat & looks at H & D and say’s – oh, are they Shih Tzu? Normally I don’t care what people think their breed is, however this woman is meant to be a professional, and you’d think in her line of business, she’d know the difference? Not to mention I’d already told her on the phone what breed they are.

She then had me put them both outside & proceeded to run through her who ‘company profile’ thing & their principles etc….. 20 minutes later, H & D were allowed inside.

The ‘magic’ word to stop the barking is ‘BAH’ – spoken in a guttural tone, almost growl-like – and it works! It works very well! So that’s about the only thing I’m happy about. This word has also helped with Dakota’s dominance – she’s not too happy about losing her job as the boss of our little family, but I’m glad I’m the one that’s in control now!

We then go outside to work on the lead – separately though – H had to stay inside (which pissed me off because I want to walk them together & learn how to, but she insisted on doing in separately argh! :smmadder: ) then out comes the training collar! :smpullhair: We had a very heated discussion about this, and I can see it’s merits if used correctly – however, I do not believe it has merits for a toy breed & tried to explain to this lady that I had done my research, and everything I came across explicitly said, do not use a training collar on a toy breed! It doesn’t get much simpler than that.

Anyway, I reluctantly agreed to let her try it on Dakota – it did keep her in line, but after about 5 minutes, I asked her to let me put her harness on & try that. I saw no difference, Dakota was on her best behaviour – so I asked if she would teach me using the harness, not the collar – she flatly refused & said ‘it cant be done’ (my anger was building at this stage & I had to take a few deep breaths to keep from throwing her out! :smmadder: )

Needless to say, I’m less than impressed. 

I was told the session would be 3 – 4 hours – she turned up 15 minutes late (no apology), she was here for 2 hours 45 minutes – and 45 minutes of that was wasted with her telling me all about the company profile and on the phone to her next client! 

Oh, and just before she left she commented that Harley looked very much to standard, and asked if Dakota was crossed with a Silky Terrier! I told her (quite harshly, my patience was just about all gone by this stage) that Dakota’s breeder shows and that she was very close to standard, and that Harley was no where near standard! (what an IDIOT!)

I feel totally ripped off – this session cost me $582 – and although I am quite happy to pay a professional for these services, I just don’t feel like I got what I paid for. 

They do offer a lifetime guarantee, but I feel like I’m in a jam here because if I was to call them back – I don’t want the same ‘trainer’ – I thought she was totally useless! She didn’t really listen to what I wanted – I am quite sure that you can train a dog to walk nicely on a harness, yet she wouldn’t even entertain the idea! 

Anyways, I could go on & on & I don’t want to bore you! Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

She sure doesn't sound professional to me. I would be very upset about that collar. What if she had injured the throat? That is scary. I cannot believe you paid that much for what you got. You should be furious about it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

"Dakota was on her best behaviour "

What would you expect from Dakota ??

I would call the manager of the place and give it to them - explain what she did.

It's an awful lot of money to just throw away


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am with you. For that amount of money I would expect something else. I would call the company and tell them that you paid for training and not to hear about their company profile. Let them know that you are unhappy with their service.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would definitely call the company and complain! My Mom used bark busters with her dog and she is really happy with it. I know she had the trainer come back a few times to help get their dog, Casey back on track.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! She sounds very unprofessional!! I'm sorry it wasn't as productive as you had hoped. I'm glad you learned a word that will help with some issues, though. Maybe call the company and tell them of the time wasted and the fact that you didn't get all the time promised and maybe you can get a partial refund. I would be fuming, too!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Wow, I had a very good experience with my appt. that I had Thursday am with Barkbusters. My gal showed up 10
min. early. When I spoke with her on the phone about the appt. she told me it would be about 2 1/2 hours (She was here for 4Hr.)We had gone over price on the phone. I did not need to choose then which plan I wanted. We did go over the Co. profile for 20-25 min. and then went to work on Chloe's issues. I went through each trainning issue I had with Chloe and she coached me through each one, repeating if need be. 
She was very kind and professional. Her background was extenstive. From vet tech, dog trainer, dog handler, to showing dogs for other owners and also was a breeder at one time, thats what I remember off the top of my head. 
She will be calling me back after the first week to see how things are going and will return back here in 5 weeks to see how Chloe and I are doing together. In between time she said I could call if I had any questions or having a problem with Chloe and gave me her home PH# 
After the session her price was the price quoted on the phone ($395) 1 year 2 & 1/2 hr session. We are in just the first 3 days of training and it is working. For me it was worth every penny.
It has made a big difference in Chloe's attitude.
So sorry you were not happy with yours.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I too had excellent results with Bark Busters. They helped me with all the issues Snowball had. I had a husband and wife team with alot of experiance. I think alot depends on the trainers even more than the company concept. It's the report with the trainers that help teach you how to interact with the dog. If you don't feel good about what the trainer is doing and saying then it would be hard to trust them to work with your dog. 

I would do another session, but ask for a different trainer. Tell them you did not like the report you had with that trainer and you feel like you can not keep communicating with her. Tell them there was a personality conflict and you could not see eye to eye. I can not imagiane they would have a problem with you using a different trainer. Stand up for yourself, you paid alot of money, you tell them what you want. Either they listen or refund your money. Good luck.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I too had excellent results with Bark Busters.[/B]


Yes, I had heard some good things about them, so I thought I would give them a try - I think the fact that I had heard good things, then got the 'dud' trainer just adds to my disappointment.

Thanks everyone, I'm going to see if I can contact a manager directly - they have a 1800 call centre number & they assign a trainer to you depending on where you live, so I just lucked out on the trainer they use for this area it seems.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

:angry: I think you got totally burned.
I too would wonder what the heck what they were thinking with the trainning collar!
You shld get a refund, apology and more..go get on that phone and tell them about that idiot that was late and more.
Sorry you and the dogs had a bad experience.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> The ‘magic’ word to stop the barking is ‘BAH’ – spoken in a guttural tone, almost growl-like – and it works! It works very well! So that’s about the only thing I’m happy about. This word has also helped with Dakota’s dominance – she’s not too happy about losing her job as the boss of our little family, but I’m glad I’m the one that’s in control now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is a lot of money considering you're not happy with the outcome. Can i ask you though, what is a training collar? is it that metal one with the spikes that poke the dog and dig into their neck? I hate that thing . And how long did it take for the "BAH" thing to work. Did you just say it and your dog automatically stopped barking?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I would be calling them if that were me. I mean for a professional trainer, if in fact she is one, not to know the differene between dog breeds, especially after being told more than once :shocked: Was her mind on her job or just that she was physically there but mentally elsewhere.
I think you should complain about the time she was there too, if it stipulates 4 hours then that is the amount of time she should be there training, not on the phone nor bashing about the company, I mean you already knew about it, that's why you hired her, and I am wondering, is that price just for the one session, or do you pay that every time she comes?
There is no way I would have let her put that collar on either of my boys, she should have listened to you, just the fact that she lacked any knowledge of toy breeds would be a red flag for me, totally unprofessional I think.

Jac call them up and complain like crazy, I would


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jac, I'm so sorry it wasn't the great experience that it was for me. And, to top it off, Bark Busters originated in AU!!!! You should have the cream of the crop as far as trainers, in my opinion. Yes, BAH works great, doesn't it? Bonnie always looks so shocked when I say it. :w00t: 

I would absolutely call a manager. Your wishes should be respected, after all, you're the customer. And it certainly doesn't sound like your requests were unusual or out of line, they were honest and simple, logical requests. Walking your dogs together, for goodness sake.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, :shocked: that's a lot of money to pay & not be happy with the results. I'd be complaining too, especially about the collar deal. Maybe some trainers & behaviorists are just so used to working with big dogs, they aren't really knowledgable on the toy breeds. How is Harley doing on the scratching problem? Hope he's much better.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Wow that is a lot of money considering you're not happy with the outcome. Can i ask you though, what is a training collar? is it that metal one with the spikes that poke the dog and dig into their neck? I hate that thing . And how long did it take for the "BAH" thing to work. Did you just say it and your dog automatically stopped barking?[/B]


The training collar wasn't the one with spikes (eeeek!! - If she had pulled out one of those I would have thrown her out on the spot!!) It was mostly leather, with a stainless steel ring that a short chain (say 3 inches max) slid through, like a noose or a groomers loop if you like - she explained it was NOT meant to pull, the noise of the chain when it is 'checked' is meant to be enough for the pup to respond - it is not meant to be physical, it's mean to be 'noise' alone. I agree in principle - but NOT for a toy breed, and certainly NOT for my babies.

The 'BAH' command worked instantly. Initially, I think they were shocked that I would make such a noise! LOL. It is meant to be used in conjunction with watching them for any signs they about to go 'off on one' - it works well for us because I can tell by their body language, or like when we are watching TV - I know the ad's that set Harley 'off on one', so if I see either of them about to start, I say it. If they are outside & barking, I say it LOUDLY - it stops them almost all of the time - sometimes I need to say it 3 or 4 times, but they do stop the barking. My throat was a bit sore for the first day or so! LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jac, I'm so sorry it wasn't the great experience that it was for me. And, to top it off, Bark Busters originated in AU!!!! You should have the cream of the crop as far as trainers, in my opinion. Yes, BAH works great, doesn't it? Bonnie always looks so shocked when I say it. :w00t:
> 
> I would absolutely call a manager. Your wishes should be respected, after all, you're the customer. And it certainly doesn't sound like your requests were unusual or out of line, they were honest and simple, logical requests. Walking your dogs together, for goodness sake.[/B]



Thanks Linda, I don't think my requests were unreasonable either! I think that's why I'm so frustrated! And the whole time she was banging on about the company profile, I was thinking about all the success stories from you guys up there in your part of the world. The program originated here, so I thought YIPPEE! I'm set, I should be getting great advice here! Sadly, like I said before, looks like I got the 'dud' trainer 

I'm going to stew on it for a couple of days & decide how to tackle this, it is, but it isn't so much about the money - I really want my babies to be happy, and I'm just upset that I feel like I got ripped off.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> WOW, :shocked: that's a lot of money to pay & not be happy with the results. I'd be complaining too, especially about the collar deal. Maybe some trainers & behaviorists are just so used to working with big dogs, they aren't really knowledgable on the toy breeds. How is Harley doing on the scratching problem? Hope he's much better.[/B]


Harley came off his meds for the scratching 3 days ago - he has had a couple of scratches, which I'm still a little concerned about, but unlike before, when I call his name & tell him to stop, he does. I think I'm going to leave it a full week off the meds before I think about our next steps. I have had a recommendation for a different vet, so IF he continues to scratch, I'm going to take him for a full exam, and get a second opinion. Thanks so much for asking


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

As I was reading your post, I became intrigued about the BAH thing and decided to give it a try to see how it would sound (gutteral and growling sounds and all). Haiku was lying down beside me at the time and she was so startled she almost leapt off the couch! She doesn't have a huge barking problem, but from her reaction, I'm sure it would distract her from barking.

Your training session is hugely disappointing, especially for the money. I had a trainer come last year when I had moved and Haiku's potty training went haywire. She was fabulous and interacted with Haiku with affection and rewards. Her tone was always warm and happy and Haiku was completely fascinated by her and very eager to please her to win more praise. She was here for about an hour and a half for $40 plus follow-up email. I know this is no help to you, since this is in Canada . . . but I did feel that I was lucky finding this person for such a reasonable rate. I hope things go well with Harley and Dakota.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I would strike while the iron is hot. If you wait your passion about it may wane in your voice and they will have more of a foothold. There is nothing wrong with demanding your money's worth whether the money matters or not.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, I got home last night to a 'follow up' email from our 'trainer' (I use the term loosely!) and she had written to say "thank you for having me in to train *Molly*" ...... Molly!!??? It was quite obviously a generic email that she had forgotten to edit before sending it to me.

Anyways, that was the last straw. I went through my paperwork & got the names of the Directors of Bark Busters here & called the 1800 number & asked that one of them please call me as I'm not very happy with the training session I received ....... Then I got off the phone & wrote down nearly a whole page of stuff I was unhappy with ........... Lets see how long it takes them to call me back ........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well, I got home last night to a 'follow up' email from our 'trainer' (I use the term loosely!) and she had written to say "thank you for having me in to train *Molly*" ...... Molly!!??? It was quite obviously a generic email that she had forgotten to edit before sending it to me.
> 
> Anyways, that was the last straw. I went through my paperwork & got the names of the Directors of Bark Busters here & called the 1800 number & asked that one of them please call me as I'm not very happy with the training session I received ....... Then I got off the phone & wrote down nearly a whole page of stuff I was unhappy with ........... Lets see how long it takes them to call me back ........[/B]


Holy cow!! Molly?!! I'm glad you're sharing your displeasure with them!! Good luck!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I hope they resolve this for you to your satisfaction. I can't even imagine how upset you must be. :angry: 
Debra


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! :blink: How rude! :smmadder:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope you get a quick response from them along with appropriate action.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Well, it’s taken me a week to post this, a week for my frustration to subside somewhat.
> 
> I booked Bark Busters to come for some training as we were having some issues with D barking & also stressing H out with her dominance, and also they don’t do very well on the lead – I want our walks to be pleasant, not stress me out!
> 
> ...


WOW! I'm sorry you had such an unpleasant experience and incompetent trainer. So she shows up late, wastes your time, is rude, makes no effort to satisfy your requests, doesn't know anything about your dogs, calls your dogs shih tzus and then says Dakota doesn't look to standard when she didn't even know what breed they were to begin with? Oh and to top it all off she couldn't pay a little extra attention after doing such a horrible job that she had to screw up the thank you e-mail too by calling your dog *Molly*?! That is pathetic! I hope you get your money back and get a much better trainer next time :smilie_tischkante: If they don't give you your money back, which they should, and only give you a new trainer...I hope that trainer you had takes that money and does some serious studying/research with it before going off to "train" the next fur baby.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG! That is SO rude!!!! I would DEMAND for my money back!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I think you're really patient Jacqui - I would have been on that phone immediately after she left and everything was still fresh in my mind.

We work too hard for our money these days and if we can't get reasonable satisfaction then that's why complaints departments were invented.

I would give them 24 hours to get their act together and then threaten to talk to the local news or newspapers about the kind of idiots they are sending out.

Not professional at ALL !!!

But that's me ...

Like Max you have to show some teeth sometimes .... :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Well, I got home last night to a 'follow up' email from our 'trainer' (I use the term loosely!) and she had written to say "thank you for having me in to train *Molly*" ...... Molly!!??? It was quite obviously a generic email that she had forgotten to edit before sending it to me.
> 
> Anyways, that was the last straw. I went through my paperwork & got the names of the Directors of Bark Busters here & called the 1800 number & asked that one of them please call me as I'm not very happy with the training session I received ....... Then I got off the phone & wrote down nearly a whole page of stuff I was unhappy with ........... Lets see how long it takes them to call me back ........[/B]



has anyone got back to you yet?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> has anyone got back to you yet?[/B]


I missed a call yesterday at 3pm - you'd think that given I left a message saying I was unhappy & wanted to speak to the Director of the company, they would have called first thing in the morning! Argh! I can't stand bad customer service.

Anyway, I missed the call & didn't get to call her back until 4.30. This is what I got - "Sorry, she's left for the day, let me try her mobile & I'll call you back" He called back 10 minutes later to tell me she would be out of the office Wed (today) so I should send her an email to let her know what the problem is, and she will get back to me on Thursday.

Bad customer service again. They wont even speak to me, what kind of a message does that send??

I'm exasperated - it doesn't help that I have the worst flu I have EVER had & can barely string a sentance together. But I will work on putting an email together today, so hopefully I will hear back from her tomorrow ... watch this space.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=421011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jac, that is so frustrating. I really hope you get some satisfaction. 
In the meantime, give Molly a kiss from me. :brownbag: :chili: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: 
"MOLLY"--did you ever in your life hear of such shoddy follow-up and 'service'? 

PS-Hope you feel better real soon, my friend. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yikes, :shocked: the trainer can't even get the name right? Hope you get some satisfaction from the company, if not it will be bad business on their part. Sorry you have the nasty old flu to deal with too. Hope you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I've been a little slow in my reply - I was out of action for a week and a half while I was sick, so am just catching up on all the 'life' stuff, like bills etc .... I drafted an email to these people, but I'm just not quite sure how to finish it up - should I just demand my money back, or ask for a new trainer?

I'd normally give people a 2nd chance, but this whole mess just annoyed me so much - oh, and no one ever called me either - after that last call, where they told me to send an email, nothing, no follow up ... well, it seems they've washed their hands of us. No more follow up emails to ask about "Molly" either ... So I'm inclined to just ask for my money back and not even bother to ask for a different 'trainer'

Anyways - here's my draft email - I would love to get your feedback:

_Below is the follow up email I received from your representative, <name>. 

I am extremely dissatisfied with the service I received from <name> and the below email only cemented my opinion of this trainer’s lack of experience and professionalism.

I have 2 pets, and neither of them are named “Molly” as was written in the below email. It’s understandable that there may be a generic follow up/courtesy note to new clients; however, I expect personalised correspondence for this type of service. 

To go over the main points of my experience with your Trainer, <name>:

* The initial telephone interview (2 days after I called the Bark Busters number) covered all the behavioural issues I wanted to address, along with the breed, sex, age, and the environment of my pets. A time and date was booked, then later changed by the Trainer, which I agreed to.

* The Trainer arrived 15 minutes late, and offered no apology, then recorded on my invoice as on time, which was false.

* Immediately on arrival, the Trainer asked me if my pets were ‘abc’ breed, they are not - their breed was confirmed in the initial telephone interview. I would expect a professional trainer to be able to distinguish breeds, not forgetting my pet’s breed was confirmed at the time of the intital telephone interview.

* The Trainer confined my pets outside immediately on arrival – for a “Master Behavioural Therapist and Trainer”’, I expected observation of their behaviour, there was none.

* One of my objectives was walking my 2 pets together on a lead – the Trainer arrived with only one training collar, having already been told there were 2 pets. 

* The Trainer kept my 2 pets separate for the entire session, my objective of walking my 2 pets together was not met. 

* In my initial telephone interview, I was given a quote for the service, and told the training session would be for 3 – 4 hours, this was not the case. My pets were confined outside for the first 30 minutes of the session. The interaction with my pets was approximately 1 hour 45 minutes. The Trainer was here for 2 hours & 45 minutes in total. 

* The Trainer did not leave me any written instructions, or notes at the end of the session.

* I paid the Trainer in full at the end of the session – the Trainer started to write my receipt, including instructions, and then suddenly needed to rush off to the next client. I was told my receipt with instructions would be dropped off later the same day – I didn’t receive anything that day. The Trainer called me the next day to tell me that my receipt/instructions would be sent via post. I received the receipt 4 days after the session, and the hand written training instructions were illegible. 

I understand I am entitled to a ‘Lifetime Guarantee’ however after this experience, I have no confidence whatsoever in your Trainer, so I …………??????………._

So, what do you guys think?? Should I just let it go? Or should I demand a refund?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you should ask for ALL your money back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Thanks everyone, I've been a little slow in my reply - I was out of action for a week and a half while I was sick, so am just catching up on all the 'life' stuff, like bills etc .... I drafted an email to these people, but I'm just not quite sure how to finish it up - should I just demand my money back, or ask for a new trainer?
> 
> I'd normally give people a 2nd chance, but this whole mess just annoyed me so much - oh, and no one ever called me either - after that last call, where they told me to send an email, nothing, no follow up ... well, it seems they've washed their hands of us. No more follow up emails to ask about "Molly" either ... So I'm inclined to just ask for my money back and not even bother to ask for a different 'trainer'
> 
> ...



Come onnnnnnnn Jacqui - you are entitled to a 100% refund. Oh and you forgot to mention that she was on the phone part of the training as well.

I would DEMAND it ...

End it by saying that this was not the representation that I expected and I thought that you had a much better reputation than what "trainer" bought to your home.

add - I feel a full refund is in order as I did not benefit from the session from your "very unprofessional" staff.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Lena, but I would add that you had heard such *wonderful* things about Bark Busters, and you were so looking forward to a positive experience, etc., etc. and (as you said) normally you would allow for an exception and just a fluke, and give them a second chance, in this case you feel that a refund is the best way to go. 

I would also not only email this, but send it by post (snail mail), certified or registered as well. Or, if your email has the function, ask for a return receipt for the email. This way you know someone has seen it.

Also - do you have a name of someone to deal with? If not, I would demand the name of the customer service manager or some 'real person' to direct your comments to.


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

Goodness thats a lot of money to pay for frustration and ignorance. I would definitely call and request for someone else, someone who knows their breed and knows that those collars are not for toy breeds. How frustrating. 

Good Luck but dont just take it and eat the loss


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I agree with Lena, but I would add that you had heard such *wonderful* things about Bark Busters, and you were so looking forward to a positive experience, etc., etc. and (as you said) normally you would allow for an exception and just a fluke, and give them a second chance, in this case you feel that a refund is the best way to go.
> 
> I would also not only email this, but send it by post (snail mail), certified or registered as well. Or, if your email has the function, ask for a return receipt for the email. This way you know someone has seen it.
> 
> Also - do you have a name of someone to deal with? If not, I would demand the name of the customer service manager or some 'real person' to direct your comments to.[/B]



I agree, add that you had heard good things about them and were dissapointed with the end result. Absolutely positively demand your money back..all of it !


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry double posted here.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry things didn't work out and I think you are entitled to a refund. How very disappointing!


----------

